# New Monitor Species



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought it was kind of interesting:

Giant lizard discovered in the Philippines - Yahoo! News


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome I noticed that this morning.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

So this species must be related to grays monitor


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, too bad they don't have a full body shot, woudl love to see what kind of markings it has.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool! 

Julio, there are some more pics in the slideshow link that reveal some of the body markings. It is a really nice looking monitor, looks somewhat similar to yellow spotting of Nile Monitors and younger Water Monitors.

Monitors are some of my favorite reptiles, they are just so...primitive looking and I love their raptor-like movements. Interesting that this species doesn't eat carrion and eats fruit! I am not aware of too many varanus that don't accept dead animals, and I don't know any that eat fruit.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i see it now, the slide show was not loading for me yesterday. Looks liek a sulfur water monitor.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

poimandres said:


> Monitors are some of my favorite reptiles, they are just so...primitive looking and I love their raptor-like movements. Interesting that this species doesn't eat carrion and eats fruit! I am not aware of too many varanus that don't accept dead animals, and I don't know any that eat fruit.


There's also the Butaan from the Philipines. They're about 7 feet long, and mainly eat Pandanus fruit...


----------

